# Windshield Wipers



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Why do I HAVE to replace my windshield wipers 3 or 4 times a year? If I don't then I'm better off not turning them on. Even my *GASP* old Pontiac wasn't this bad. I replaced them once a year and they were fine. A friend suggested that the spring on my wiper arm might be pulling the blade down too hard, causing premature wear on the blades. Does anyone else have this problem? I've tried Anco, Bosch, Generic, and they all need replacement in a couple months. Is it too much to ask that when I hit the wiper switch that I be able to see?


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

It is possible that your spring tension is too high, but I doubt that is the problem(you have a 95, and my old 94 didn't have any problems.) I have noticed that my wipers are especially sqeaky in cold weather as the cold springs have a greater tension; the has never caused any problems though.

I have switched to triple-edge blades(silicone, not rubber) and each set lasts for about 18 months(keep in mind, the climate here may be different from yours--I am in Houston, TX.) Whenever I use my windshield washers, I pulse the washer switch to get the glass soaked before holding the switch back and activating the blades. This way the blades aren't scraping over dried up bugs and special "gifts" left by birds. I also wipe down the blade edges with a very damp cloth everytime I wash my car. Lastly, I NEVER run the wipers on the rare occasion that there is ice on the glass. It will tear chunks out of your wiper blades. I hope this helps.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

I use winter blades which are stiffer than summer blades. I'm on the same set for about 5-6 years now and the work just fine.


----------



## 97PocketRocket (Jul 31, 2002)

I've used Triple Edge blades on my car since I bought it because of their sheer durability as well. aphex4000 is right, they do last considerably longer than most windshield wipers.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Aphex, my climate isn't much different than your's. I'm in Dallas. As far as I've noticed, you guys just have more humidity during the summer. I'm going to have to try those triple edged blades. Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I use PIAA Super Silicone wipers.
They are a bit more expensive, but they are worth it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2003)

wow that really sux... try getting a name brand blade. i always use bosch,, they are cheap and seem to last a while


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2003)

try rainex too


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Rain-X is the bomb.


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

dono200sx said:


> *Aphex, my climate isn't much different than your's. I'm in Dallas. As far as I've noticed, you guys just have more humidity during the summer. I'm going to have to try those triple edged blades. Thanks for the help guys! *


Sounds good. You can find the blades at Wal-mart, they are not the cheapest blades there, but they will last a lot longer. Good luck!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Rain-X ain't sh*t compared to the PIAA Super Silicone blades...


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
I tried ordering those from NOPI, but they never sent them to me. Well, it was only $40 in the toilet.

Seth


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Try Tenzo -r blades.
I got mines 1 week ago.
They look and work good.
Also they come in differents colrs white silver etc.
Price $8.95 each
Pics tomorrow


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

DOPE200sxSE said:


> *wow that really sux... try getting a name brand blade. i always use bosch,, they are cheap and seem to last a while *


I've used Bosch, and as of late I have been totally unsatisfied with their products. Their O2 sensors and wiper blades suck. I don't mind paying more for good quality. If it is going to last a long time, then it is money well spend. thanks for the suggestions guys!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Well,
> I tried ordering those from NOPI, but they never sent them to me. Well, it was only $40 in the toilet.
> 
> Seth *


BASTARDS!

I can now get them at my local speed shop.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Well,
> I tried ordering those from NOPI, but they never sent them to me. Well, it was only $40 in the toilet.
> 
> Seth *


That really sucks. Did you try and get your money back?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
I did, but I was moving and my receipts and address (although why they didn't forward it (the post office like they did the rest of my mail) is beyond me) got all messed up (well there was no receipt since it was a phone order, and after trying their number for two weeks straight and only geting a busy signall...) The next time I order form them (if I find something cheap enough) I'll make a formal inquiry since its bound to be in their computer.

I just kept useing my new winter blades. They aren't as good when theres no snow ice or cold, but they are new. (Not now anymore, but I only need 16 more weeks out of them. I'll get the PIAA's again when I leave a winter climate.

Seth


----------



## BadAhab (Apr 30, 2002)

Ive managed to make my wiper blades last a lot longer by just wipeing them off every time i get gas. Im on my 2nd winter now and they are still holding up good. I have the bosch blades on there right now. Im in omaha and we get plenty of crappy weather. I was suprised that ive made a set last this long, but I dont see any reason to replace them yet.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

BadAhab said:


> *Ive managed to make my wiper blades last a lot longer by just wipeing them off every time i get gas*


Not only do I do that, but I also religiously clean off the windshield. But half of that is I can't stand a dirty windshield.  As soon as it warms up a bit, I'm going to use Mother's Clay Bar and get everything down to the glass and re-wax the windshield. I'm wondering if that might not be working against me. Like if there are contaminants in the wax that I can't see, but are still rubbing against the blades. What does you all use for your windshields? regular wax? Carnauba? A special windshield treatment/wax? I use Carnauba on the body (works great).

Dang Seth, that really sucks. I've heard of that happening to many people on phone orders, not just NOPI either. Unfortunately that is a problem that can happen with any company. Sadly even with companies who have a great reputation. **** happens. Hope things go better for you next time around.


----------



## BadAhab (Apr 30, 2002)

cant say that ive ever put any wax on my glass. Just pure virgin glass. I use the rainx de icer fluid but nothing else. I use dish soap to wash it.... and my car too. The inside I just use water.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

I've heard of people doing some wierd stuff to their glass to help the water bead up so that it will run off the glass faster. I guess i'll be trying different things once it warms up enough to be outside working on my car comfortably.


----------

